# Feeding baby reds.



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have 4 red belley prianha's in a 75 gallon tank. I have had them for a year or so. They finally laid eggs for the first time. I waited until they were done laying eggs and the eggs turned a red color and I transfered the eggs in to a 10 gallon tank and used the water from the 75 gallon tank and got it to the same temp.
It has been 2 days and I cant see any of the eggs and I wondered how long I should wait until I feed them and what kind of food should I use.
Thank you.
Greg


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Greggy89 said:


> I have 4 red belley prianha's in a 75 gallon tank. I have had them for a year or so. They finally laid eggs for the first time. I waited until they were done laying eggs and the eggs turned a red color and I transfered the eggs in to a 10 gallon tank and used the water from the 75 gallon tank and got it to the same temp.
> It has been 2 days and I cant see any of the eggs and I wondered how long I should wait until I feed them and what kind of food should I use.
> Thank you.
> Greg


What do you mean you cant see them? did the eggs hatch yet? you cant feed them unless they hatched... im guessing they should have hatched by now, i hear most people say they leave them in the parents tank untill they start to hatch and can see there tails


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

1yr old p's breeding?


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

miamibusta69 said:


> 1yr old p's breeding?


Well they are probably older than a year but I have had them for a year. The female is probably 5 inces long.


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

dam so they are around a yr old . or stunt growth.

i heard they dont bread till like 5-6 years? guess thats not true congrats.

as for feeding u will need to feed krill.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Go and visit the breeding forum. The fry and eggs will be orange in color and eat live baby brine shrimp.


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

barbianj said:


> Go and visit the breeding forum. The fry and eggs will be orange in color and eat live baby brine shrimp.


i dont think that it relieys on age for breeding its more size than enything.

pretty much just whenever there ready.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Breeding at 5" isn't common. In fact, I don't know of anyone who has bred them this small. Normal breeding size is 7" and up as far as I know. Post some pics of them...

If you have wigglers in the tank, you will need to feed them newly hatched baby brine shrimp. Visit the breeding section or do a google search on how to hatch the baby brines.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Creatures From Below said:


> Breeding at 5" isn't common. In fact, I don't know of anyone who has bred them this small. Normal breeding size is 7" and up as far as I know. Post some pics of them...
> 
> If you have wigglers in the tank, you will need to feed them newly hatched baby brine shrimp. Visit the breeding section or do a google search on how to hatch the baby brines.
> 
> ...


Hi Randy.
I am probably under estimating the size of the male the skinny one. The female is bigger though.
I found live ones in the 10 gallon tank and in the 75 gallon with the 4 of them too.
I have some pics that were taken in January. I will include them too.
The baby's are still hiding in the small tank but I will feed them in a few minutes the baby brine shrimp.
Thanks for the help!
Greg


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Very good color to them. I didn't doubt that you had breeders, just saying I had never heard of it with RBPs that small. If it is possible, I'm sure lots of people would be very interested in what you do...

and it's real hard to get an accurate measure while in the tank and I don't suggest stressing them out by pulling them out to get it accurate, especially if they are breeding for you. Any major changes you make could make them stop so just be happy you're getting fry!

Good luck with the lil wigglers and keep us updated.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice coloration... You able to see the babies yet


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

i ment brine shrimp not krill i was fucked up lol.


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

does that convict live in there with them?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

the rbps i raised have bred before they were 1 years old. i didn't try to any of the times, they were just horny i guess =P


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

donkeyfish said:


> does that convict live in there with them?


Yes the convict did live with them. I bought it for the pirahna for their thanksgiving dinner and they just left him alone. But I did have to take him out of the tank he was getting them to wound up and the pirahna kept banging in to the walls so I just took the convict out.


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Creatures From Below said:


> Very good color to them. I didn't doubt that you had breeders, just saying I had never heard of it with RBPs that small. If it is possible, I'm sure lots of people would be very interested in what you do...
> 
> and it's real hard to get an accurate measure while in the tank and I don't suggest stressing them out by pulling them out to get it accurate, especially if they are breeding for you. Any major changes you make could make them stop so just be happy you're getting fry!
> 
> ...


Hi Randy.
I have been busy the last couple of weeks around the house stuff.
It has been 3 weeks since I moved the eggs out of the 75 gallon tank and in to a 10 gallon tank.
I think the baby's all died though. After 2 days I saw little babys swimming in the bottom but after that I never saw them any more.
But there is good news.
The skinny male is turning black on his bottom fin and his tail is real dark too.
The female is getting black today too.
The tank needs a cleaning but I am not messing with it until they lay eggs and they hatch and I move the hatched baby's to the 10 gallon tank.
I think I screwed up by moving the eggs in to the 10 gallon tank.
I will post a pic of the dark colored fish in this reply.
Thank You for your help!!!!!
Greg.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice looking p's! sorry to hear your first batch died... id say this time leave the eggs in the big tank till they start to hatch and you can see there tails, then transfer them into the 10 gallon with the same water as the big tank. keep the water at the same temp, and feed them the baby brine shrimp. im not expert at this stuff but from doin allot of reading in the breeding section this sounds like the best way to do it. hope that helps


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the frys dying. Hopefully your next batch will be a better
success. X2 about leaving them in the parent tank until the tails start to sprout
from the eggs. Good Luck!


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

DemDesBri said:


> Sorry to hear about the frys dying. Hopefully your next batch will be a better
> success. X2 about leaving them in the parent tank until the tails start to sprout
> from the eggs. Good Luck!


Hi.
Well its monday afternoon and I just checked the big tank and there is another batch of eggs.
I am not moving this batch in the 10 gallon tank until they hatch and I can see them swimming.
I will take pics of the new eggs and post them in a few minutes.
Thank you.
Greg.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

That's great news Greg. And your first batch results are not uncommon. It is a steep learning curve but gets easier each time you do it. I suggest reading some of the articles in the information section on caring for the fry. You can also read DemDesBris post on what they just went through with their little wigglers. They did a great job documenting the whole thing.

I hope you have better luck with this batch.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Creatures From Below said:


> That's great news Greg. And your first batch results are not uncommon. It is a steep learning curve but gets easier each time you do it. I suggest reading some of the articles in the information section on caring for the fry. You can also read DemDesBris post on what they just went through with their little wigglers. They did a great job documenting the whole thing.
> 
> I hope you have better luck with this batch.
> 
> ...


Hi Randy.
I took pics of the new eggs and put them on a whole new thread.
The title is "new eggs pictures"
Today there are eggs in there but none of them hatched yet.
Thanks for the help.
I have the brine shrimp and 10 gallon tank waiting until they hatch in the big tank.
Greg


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats buddy Its a good feeling isn't it?


----------

